# Can you mix Central and South American Cichlids???



## Leighfost (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi all. Just joined the forum. However I've been a fan for quite some time! :wink:

I'm getting ready to purchase a larger tank and was looking to add to my current stock.

Right now I have the following:

1 Male JD 5-6inches
1 Female JD 4 inches
1 Dovii(my FAV!!! and baby) 5-6 inches
1 Convict 4inches

I was looking to add one or more of the following:

Salvin's Cichlid, Golden Red Severum or a Green Texas. Will that work?

If not I was hoping to add more color. Any suggestions?
Thanks a bunch in advance!


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

What size tank are they in now, and what are you getting?

The Dovii needs his own 180g++ tank as they are not community fish.

....Bill


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

+1 on everything Bill said. If the Dovii is really your favorite than save the other fishes lives now and rehome them...


----------



## Leighfost (Feb 23, 2011)

As of right now they're in a 45 tall. Its to small for them now ofcourse. I've had them for a year and a half now. I believe they are about 2 yrs old now. Give or take.

*FishGuy- I've been reading alot of your posts lately (since we share a love for our Dovii's). In order for me to keep my Dovii happy i'm gonna have to keep him alone? So far everyone gets along for the most part. Jack is a jerk, but thats a Dempsey for you. Wolfie(Dovii's name lol) hasnt ever really shown any signs of aggression. I'm guessing since they have all been together for so long they're use to eachother? Plus Wolfie has a cave I've build for him and spend time in there.

Bill-I'm going to be getting them in a 60 gallon or 75. if all goes as plan I'll have the new tank by monday.*


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

75g "should be" ok for the

1 Male JD 5-6inches 
1 Female JD 4 inches 
1 Convict 4inches

You can probably add a female Salvini.

Your fish have very stunted growth from being in too small of a tank. They should be MUCH larger for their age.

Unfortnately you may have to rehome the Dovii. It requies a much larger tank than you have.

Good luck....Bill


----------



## Leighfost (Feb 23, 2011)

Bill-
Thank you for being so helpful. The JD Male and Female where "dumped" into my tank. The person who had them kept them in a 10 gallon tank. im guessing they may be older to be honest. She gave them to me last summer. At the time I just had Wolfie and the Convict.

I cant really run 2 tanks right now. Space issues. Do you think they can manage to stay together in the 60/75 gallon for now till I can purchase another larger tank?

Currently House hunting. Yippie! 

Again, thank you for taking the time to answer my questions.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

As for the stunting, it can be reversed.... Sometimes...

I understand the attatchment to certain fish... believe me! But, if you're not able to provide the appropriate care then the best thing for the fish is to re-home it. Life's what happens when you're making other plans... The intent to get larger aquaria is always there, but things happen... Cars break down, appliances need replaced... The fish you're keeping are common enough that they can easily be attained in the future...

The hobby is much more rewarding if done right!


----------

